# Shared container shipment frm Los Angeles to France



## Jfeilders (Mar 10, 2011)

We will will be moving to France in spring/summer 2011 from Los Angeles, California. We will be hiring a 20foot container port to port service from LA to LeHavre but will only use half of the volume ~550cubic feet (equivalent of a 1 bedroom apartment). 

We are looking to share the other half of the container for 1800$US total (this represents 50% of the total cost). The person would need to be moving household type goods, be able to load their items into the container in LA (or have movers move their items in) on a specific day and then have their items picked up at LeHavre France upon arrival also on a specific day. Person will have to be an official co-signatory (with myself) on the shipment.

I've looked far a wide and this would be the cheepest way for a shipment for all involved as all the of the providers I have spoke to that do Less Than a Container Loads charge at least 3,000-4,000$ for 550cubic feet or half of a 20' container. 

Please contact me at jordanfeilders at yahoo dot com or through this thread if you are interested. We'll meet preferably in person or over the phone to arrange details and a formal agreement of how this would work out. Scammers please don't bother replying to this post as you will be ignored. 

Regards,
Jordan


----------

